# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  Aguirre suspende la privatización del Canal de Isabel II por la crisis económica

## embalses al 100%

*Aguirre suspende la privatización del Canal de Isabel II por la crisis económica*

Esperanza Aguirre, según ha sabido El Confidencial, ha decidido dejar para mejor ocasión la privatización del Canal de Isabel II, una operación que había provocado numerosas críticas de la izquierda y a la que la crisis económica ha condenado, de momento, al ostracismo. En su próximo Consejo de Administración aprobará, a cambio, crear una sociedad anónima en la que dará entrada, con un 20%, a los ayuntamientos.

Dicha sociedad se llamará Canal de Isabel II Gestión, y será la encargada de gestionar todo el ciclo integral del agua en la Comunidad de Madrid después de que los técnicos y las auditorías contratadas por el Gobierno regional desaconsejaran la capitalización del Canal en estos momentos de grave crisis. Fuentes de la Comunidad no descartan, sin embargo, que la operación se retome en unos años cuando pase esta situación de emergencia.

La creación de la nueva sociedad, recogida en la Ley 3/2008 de Medidas Fiscales y Administrativas, tendrá como finalidad garantizar el abastecimiento, el saneamiento, los servicios hidráulicos y las obras hidráulicas.

Tanto el Gobierno de Esperanza Aguirre como el del Canal de Isabel II condicionaron en su momento la entrada de inversores privados a que las condiciones económicas y de los mercados permitiesen asegurar el máximo valor de venta posible. Algo que hoy en día no se garantiza. De este modo, el Gobierno regional sigue los ejemplos de los Ejecutivos de Rodríguez Zapatero (canceló la privatización de Loterías incluso después de haber lanzado toda la campaña de publicidad) y de Mariano Rajoy que ha decidido poner en cuarentena hasta mejor ocasión la privatización de Aena.

Para la constitución de la nueva sociedad se ha realizado una valoración de los bienes y derechos, y del propio contrato-programa que regulará las relaciones entre el ente público Canal de Isabel II y la nueva sociedad. Tendrá una vigencia de 50 años y se detallan los servicios que prestará la nueva empresa: explotación, operación, mantenimiento y conservación de la red general. Eso sí, la titularidad de los bienes seguirá siendo de la Comunidad y el Canal de Isabel II, y la sociedad sólo los gestionará.

Las tarifas del agua, según aclara la propia Comunidad, seguirán siendo aprobadas por el Consejo de Gobierno regional.

En cuanto al personal que ahora mismo trabaja en el Canal y que será necesario para prestar los servicios que deba llevar a cabo la nueva sociedad se integrará en ésta, manteniendo las mismas condiciones laborales existentes en el momento de la integración.

Fuente: El Confidencial

----------

